# Re-bye



## dojibear

A recent hit song by Akdong Musicians is in hangul, except one word written in English letters: "Re-bye". The word is said several times, and is the title of the song. I have no idea what it means. 

I'm posting here to ask hangul speakers their ideas, about what this word might mean. Thanks.


----------



## i5369

Hi, I've searched Korean people's postings in the internet where they're saying that 'Re-bye' includes two meanings:

1) Re + bye, which means 'saying bye again',
2) R-e-bye that can be read as 'alibi'

Hope this will be helpful.

YC


----------



## dojibear

YC, thank you for doing that research.

doji


----------



## i5369

Doji, Pleasure. YC


----------

